# Principiantes > Primeros pasos en la magia >  DOBLE PREDICCION ( canuto)

## markes

Me gustaría comentar dos juegos del libro de canuto, que, como digo en el mensaje anterior, me parecen de mucho efecto y sencillos de ejecutar para un aprendiz como yo.

El primer juego, doble predicción, se entiende perfectamente en el libro y es muy fácil de ejecutar. Siguiendo las recomendaciones del propio libro en lo referente a la presentación, se me ocurrió otra manera de enfocarlo distinta a la que propone CANUTO. Como todos sabeis, es necesario echar un par de vsitazos, y después escoger dos cartas de la baraja. Yo lo quiero plantear de esta manera:

Comento que voy a tratar de leer el pensamiento al espectador, de manera que adivinaré no una, sino dos cartas que libremente va a elegir. Para ello le explico que la forma de elegir las cartas, es pensar en dos números que van a definir las dos posiciones de la baraja en la que se encuentran las cartas seleccionadas. Y para que todo sea mas espectacular, le pediré que escriba en un papel esos dos números y que se lo guarde. ( De esta forma me evito que después pueda decir que había pensado en el 11 y que cuando le pedí que dijese el número para sacar la carta, hubiese dicho otro número) Acto seguido se le indica que piense en esos números , momento que yo aprovecho para extender la baraja en abanico, echar los dos vistazos mágicos y elegir las dos cartas de predicción. Por supuesto en todo este tiempo, hago como que me concentro y que trato de leer su pensamiento mirando la baraja y buscando las cartas que creo que va a elegir. A partir de ahí, hago como indica el libro, pero pidiéndolo que diga los números pensados enseñando el papel, y contando yo las cartas hasta dichas posiciones. Antes de enseñar las cartas ocultas, explico que, como la baraja no es una baraja trucada, no puede haber dos cartas iguales, razón por la que he pensado que la mejor manera de demostrar el acierto, era poner a la vista las cartas mas parecidas a las elegidas por el espectador, o sea, las del mismo número y color. Dicho eso, se enseñan y se deja al personal boquiabierto ( eso espero ).

Me gusta de este juego tanto el efecto, como la facilidad de preparación, y que se puede repetir ( aunque no se deba, claro ).

¿ Que os parece esta presentación?.

----------


## Maverick

Pues creo que es mejor que sea el espectador el que pase las cartas. No sé. Cuanto menos toques tu la baraja, más fuerza tiene el juego -es sólo una opinión-.
Miras las cartas, sacas la predicción, mezclas falso -conservando sup e inf- y luego ya todo lo hace él -o ella-.
Pero para gustos están los colores.

----------


## markes

No te falta razón en lo que dices, pero creo que montarlo de esta forma permite mas libertad a la hora de escoger las cartas, pues se supone que estás buscando la carta que está en una posición que el espectador ya ha elegido pero que tu no conoces, por lo que no hay que disimular la maniobra, y los dos vistazos resultan facilísimos. En cualquier caso, tampoco es muy complicado pedir que sea el propio espectador el que, con la baraja en su mano, vaya pasando una a una las cartas. De todas maneras, creo que es un juego muy limpio en los movimientos, y que si se hace con claridad y despacio, no debería generar desconfianza en los movimientos. 

Un saludo

----------


## magomago

No entiendo bien eso de el espectador elige los numeros y se eligen las cartas , o sea para que lo comprenda ,se piden 2 numeros y luego se cuenta hasta el primero y se pone la carta boca arriba encima? ,para luego volver a contar y poner la otra carta encima?.

----------


## markes

Bueno, mas o menos es eso. 
Seguramente este juego es muy simple y a muchos no les despertará ningún interés, pero creo que es ideal para hacerlo en una mesa con amigos. El rollo ese de escribir los números lo planteo básicamente para poder escrutar las cartas, echar los dos vistazos y sacar las dos predicciones. En la explicación del libro, no se hace así, y por lo tanto, mientras haces esa operación, el público no sabe realmente que estás haciendo. Yo lo que trato de inducir es que crean que estoy adivinando que número han elegido, para saber que carta está en ese número de posición. No mezclo las cartas,ya que como digo, prefiero que piensen que es mas un truco de lectura del pensamiento,  ese es el planteamiento pricipal. Lo de escribir el número en un papel, es un adorno sin mas.

Finalmente, el desarrollo del juego según el libro, dice que se vayan pasando las cartas una a una hasta que el espectador elija cuando parar, momento en el que se coloca la carta arriba. Mi planteamiento es parecido, salvo que de antemano, el espectador ya ha tenido que elegir en que posición voy a tener que parar de contar, aunque no lo revela hasta ese momento. Como digo, lo que trato básicamente es de justificar primeramente el proceso de extracción de las dos cartas ( le digo que piense en el número mientras hago como que busco por la baraja esas dos posiciones), y finalmente creo que se logra un resultado mas impactante pués sugiero que he leido la mente del espectador. Puede que sea una estupidez, pero a mi, en principio ( y mientras no lo haga, no lo puedo saber), me parece mas impactante. Es como lo que explica el libro de canuto sobre el clásico juego de la carta guía, que induciendo al espectador a creer que la descubres por ejemplo por su huella dactilar, o por su olor, puede sugerir una mayor dificultad en el juego, y sobre todo, desviar la atención del espectador, que en este caso se tratará de estrujar la cabeza pensando como adiviné sus números y no en el mecanismo de la baraja.

Un saludo.

----------


## magomago

Pues te voy a ser sincero y dar una opinion personal. Me gusta como estudias el juego y algunas de tus deducciones intentando mejorarlo o darle un lavado de cara al juego , pero en este caso el resultado final me parece que no lo mejora , sino todo lo contrario.
Es normal y medio justificable que el espectador vaya repartiendo cartas e introducir una carta boca arriba justo por el PUNTO donde para de repartir , el efecto perfecto seria extender las cartas boca abajo encima de la mesa , que el espectador meta las cartas boca arriba por donde quisiera y que justo la de arriba y la de abajo fueran las homonimas.Pero vuelvo a repetir que aqui lo que ve el espectador es que se ponen unas cartas que sacas tu por unos PUNTOS de la baraja que es justo donde ellos paran(Libertad de eleccion).
Pero si por el contrario ya personalizas un poco mas las cartas y en vez de puntos donde parar se eligen cartas que estan en unos determinados numeros no veo tan logico que se ponga una carta en ese numero , sino que lo logico seria que se quitara la carta que esta en ese numero y se pusiera la carta al lado de tus predicciones. 
Pero esto que te escribo es una opinion "En frio" es decir solo opino bajo el punto de vista de lo que leo , habria que vertelo hacer para dar una opinion mas objetiva.Aunque si te gusta la magia , igual pues te lo veo hacer dentro de poco paisano.  :Smile1:

----------


## markes

Verás, seguramente tengas razón que a fin de cuentas, supongo que conocerás mejor que yo las reacciones del público, que solo conozco la mia propia ante el espejo :roll: . Por eso pregunto, para que se corrijan los fallos que pueda tener, porque entiendo que lo fundamental de la magia, es convencer al espectador de que lo que está viendo, es realmente lo que está pasando, y quizás, con tanto cambio, en vez de incrementar la sorpresa lo que consigo es generar mas desconfianza. Así que tus comentarios son muy instructivos porque siempre me harán reflexionar y aprender.

En cuanto a la variación que sugieres de que el espectador saque las cartas y me las entregue, desde luego que sería mucho mas vistosa, pero creo que no serviría puesto que como sabrás, da exactamente igual en que carta se pare el espectador, la magia de este juego está en otras posiciones, y es necesario que sean las dos cartas escogidas las que vuelvan a la baraja para que, después de realizar ciertos movimientos, se  establecezcan las oportunas correspondencias. 

Y como no, cuando tenga algo de soltura con la baraja, será un honor que puedas presenciarlo, solo espero que pueda ser a lo largo de este milenio. :roll:

----------


## magic-carlos

Bueno... yo este juego no lo he presentado nunca pero lo estoy preparando y espero poder presentarlo pronto.

A ver que os parece mi versión:

En vez de hacer 2 predicciones, voy a dejar que el espectador haga una predicción y yo otra (o incluso el especatdor las dos)

- Le pedimos que nombre una carta cualquiera de las 52 posibles.
- La buscamos y mientras tanto nos llevamos su gemela por debajo de la extensión a top. Para el espectador no ha empezado el juego así que no se va a enterar de nada. Es todo muy natural.
- Sacamos nosotros la segunda predicción (gemela de bottom), o la forzamos... todavía no se que quedaría mejor.

- Total, que se han sacado 2 cartas que ha elegido "libremente" el espectador. O si no una elegida libremente por él y otra por nosotros.
(según forcemos la segunda o no).

- Se realiza el juego normal a partir de ahora.

Se que es un poquitín mas técnica que la versión original pero en mi opinión mejora el efecto. ¿Que os parece?

Saludos.

----------


## magomago

magic-carlos sinceramente , este efecto lo llevo yo presentando 12 años , es uno de los primeros que aprendi y te hago una pregunta:
¿Que es lo que quieres conseguir con tu version y en que mejora el efecto?
¿En que mejora que las cartas las saques tu , que en que las saque el espectador?,las cartas son una prediccion de un punto por donde se para libremente,y justo solo en ese lugar estan las homonimas,pero aunque el efecto que planteas tu es practicamente el mismo lo unico que haces es complicar el manejo sin mejorar el efecto. ¿Crees que para el publico profano mejorara por ser las cartas elegidas por ellos en vez de por ti? . Yo creo que no , pero tampoco es una opinion dogmatica claro esta .
Parece que nadie ha comentado  el de prediccion en chino....... que usando casi la misma tecnica le añade un 200% de comedia aunque el efecto sea practicamente igual , es uno de mis favoritos del libro (Junto con los otros 59 del libro , porque todos , son B U E N I S I M O S).
He practicado alguna variacion del juego que en mi forma de ver antes las cosas mejoraba el efecto , una donde en vez de dos eran cuatro las cartas por donde se paraba  he practicado y realizado el efecto para que al final sean todas las cartas blancas , pero las reacciones del publico al que se las he realizado no eran mayores por intentar dar un climax mas o un gran final.
Lo bueno si simple , dos veces bueno , pero vuelvo a repetir esta es sola mi opinion.

----------


## markes

Mi opinión al respecto ( opinión como posible espectador nada mas), es que el juego quizás pierda dinámica. Si me pides que elija una carta, y acto seguido me das la baraja y me pides que pare cuando quiera, momento en el que tu metes tu carta, el efecto creo que se mejoraría un montón. Pero me parece que no es tu caso, porque creo que después de que te diga la carta,  vas a tener que buscar por dentro de la baraja su carta afin, sacarla, buscar la carta que he elegido, colocarla en su sitio y empezar el juego, y no se, pero  me da que eso puede complicarlo todo en exceso y lo peor, indicar que, como ya conoces la carta que tienes que sacar, puedas estar preparando la baraja.

El juego de la predicción china aun no lo leí, pero como ya casi soy medio mago, :roll:  esta noche pienso terminarme todo el libro de canuto, depurar todas las técnicas que salen y aprenderme todos los juegos que me faltan, así que en nada lo estamos diseccionando. ¡¡ Se va a enterar el tal Canuto !!!  :roll:

Un saludo

----------


## magic-carlos

magomago:

Suelo cometer el error de no pensar el efecto como "profano"... por eso siempre intento destruir toda la pista que pueda ayudar al espectador a descubrir la "trampa".

Tal como está ideado el juego original, alguien muy muy listo podría darse cuenta de como está ideado. Con las modificaciones que hice: predicciones aleatorias, (no elegidas) ya no es posible que descubra la "trampa".

Bueno, tendré que probar el original aver si causa el impacto que espero.

Markes:

No es cuestión de colocar cartas en sitios... Sí, la colocas, pero ni pierdes tiempo ni es una acción con vida externa. Para el especatdor es como si simplemente hubieras buscado la carta que te ha predicho. Si no no sería una versión técnica del juego.

Gracias por las respuestas.
Saludos.

----------


## rafa cama

Este es uno de mis juegos "estrella". Lo hago SIEMPRE. Y SIEMPRE resulta increíble. Nadie nunca ha sospechado nada. 

Lo de que digan un número y se cuente... creo que no añade nada al juego y le hace perder limpieza, que es lo mejor que tiene. Por cierto, yo lo hago dando yo las cartas y dejando que el espectador, cuando quiera, ponga la suya boca arriba. Pero vamos, que eso es un cambio menor. Ah, y hacerlo siempre con dos espectadores, uno para cada carta.

En cuanto al vistazo, descarado. Estás buscando una carta. No hay nada que ocultar. Yo, además, nada más dar el vistazo nombro la carta que le voy a dar a cada espectador.

Es un juego BRUTAL tal y como viene en el libro.

Un saludo.

----------


## Maverick

> (Junto con los otros 59 del libro , porque todos , son B U E N I S I M O S).


Es curioso porque a mi algunos juegos me parecen un poco sosos. Pero supongo que es porque no tengo suficiente experiencia para presentarlos bien o algo así -no tengo doce años de experiencia precisamente-   :Lol:  Canuto advierte además en el libro que es fácil no creer en los juegos cuando se leen. Será eso.
El libro en general es *de lo mejor*. De eso no hay duda. Bendita la hora que entré en este foro y lo descubrí.  8)

----------


## venator

Para mi este es uno de los mejores juegos que tengo.
Es sencillo, seguro, impactante y además te da una gran seguridad en tí mismo (que es precisamente lo que necesitamos los prinicipiantes).

Sinceramente pienso que el truco esta bien como está. Se podrían cambiar pequeñas cosas, como la historia que cuentas o que las cartas las metan dos espectadores, pero en general yo no le añadiría nada. Lo único que le veo complicado es como continuar con otro juego una vez que acabas este, quiza es por que solo llevo 6 meses en esto pero a mi no se me ha ocurrido una forma natural de enlazarlo con otros trucos.

¿Sugerencias?

----------


## sanmiguel

Al igual que Venator, pienso que lo único variable de este juego es la presentación. Lo llevo realizando algún tiempo, y probado con diferentes historias, y la verdad es que tal cual ya funciona increiblemente bien. Según sean niños o "menos" niños, adapto la historia o más entrañable (les cuento la historia de las ardillas rojas y las grises) o le doy más misterio hablando sobre las mutaciones genéticas... Simplificando (tiendo a subirme por las ramas, sorry..  :roll: ), creo que la parte más importante de estos juegos es embobar a la gente con la historia para que no piensen más alla de la historia.

----------


## Zuluu

En mi humilde opinion y despues de leer todos los post.
Me quedo con dejar el juego tal y come se explica en el Canuto.
Las cosas mientras mas sencillas mas efecto tienen. :shock:

----------


## GACHU

Yo perdonar, pero lo que no acabo de ver es en el primer vistazo, como  buscar la carta sin que cante demasiado. porque como te pille en el centro o hacia el principio de los dorsos, ¿porque esa y no otra? ¿como buscais vosotros esa primera carta, sin que se note, ya que ademas todo el mundo ve la de abajo?

----------


## anuh

Si tienes un poco de cuidado no tienen porque ver la carta de debajo. Lo de los vistazos esta perfectamente justificado ya que vas a hacer dos predicciones y no se supone que van a ser las primeras cartas que veas. Pensando en esto se me ocurre una variante que sería dando a elegir al público dos cartas que serían las predicciones. Ya no las hace el mago sino que las elige el público libremente. A lo mejor aumenta el impacto mágico bastante, no se, lo probaré a ver.

----------


## rafa cama

> ¿como buscais vosotros esa primera carta, sin que se note, ya que ademas todo el mundo ve la de abajo?


Extiendo la baraja cara a mí con total descaro y digo: Voy a buscar unas cartas para hacer una predicción. Vamos, que no hay nada que ocultar (a veces nos complicamos con cosas que no tienen complicación ninguna).

Saludines.

----------


## zarkov

Este juego funciona perfectamente. Creo que la gracia está precisamente en la simplicidad que tiene, y como dice rafa, con total descaro.

Hay que tener en cuenta que estás haciendo una predicción, por lo tanto tienes que tomarte tu tiempo para que los efluvios mágicos lleven la predicción a tu cabeza.

Y yo pediría, con toda humildad, que no diéramos tantos detalles, o por lo menos tan explícitos, sobre su realización. De esta manera seguirá funcionando siempre.
Saludos

----------


## GACHU

Gracias por tu ayuda zarkow, y perdona si he dado demasiados detalles, pero le di mil vueltas a ver como explicaba mi problema sin dar detalles, y lo hice lo menos "claro" que supe...... es lo que tenemos los novatos .......;-)
gracias de nuevo

----------


## zarkov

> Gracias por tu ayuda zarkow, y perdona si he dado demasiados detalles, pero le di mil vueltas a ver como explicaba mi problema sin dar detalles, y lo hice lo menos "claro" que supe...... es lo que tenemos los novatos .......;-)
> gracias de nuevo


No pasa nada, a veces no es fácil describir sin decir, pero si lees posts (que hay para dos vidas) lo entenderás rápido.

Un saludo.

----------


## ignoto

Eso si no te pilla el malvado Ming-noto.

----------


## zarkov

He recorrido todo Mongo y nunca ha podido conmigo  :twisted:

----------


## nick63nick

Veamos yo soy de los que opinan que este juego hay que hacerlo tal cual se explica en el canuto, ya que el efecto es muy impactacte para el público.
Yo lo tengo incluido en mi rutina de cartas, desde que lo aprendí y os puedo asegurar que desde el primer dia que lo hice, el público se queda "flipao", así que no me he planteado quitarlo del show en ningún momento.

Lo que si es cierto es que cada uno debe adaptarlo a su personalidad y gustos de presentación. En mi caso, yo suelo hacer cartomagia utilizando normalmente a 2 espectadores (ocasionalmente a 4, si utilizo las Jumbo) y los coloco a cada lado mio.

En la presentación de este juego, me baso en el uso de las cartas de tiempos inmemoriales para el tarot, para conocer acerca de las personas, etc, etc. y con esto les meto el "rollo", para llegar a una conclusión y que es que, mediante las cartas se puede también llegar a saber que grado de compatibilidad pueden tener 2 personas (generalmente procuro que sea una pareja de casados, novios, etc) y si son afines o no.
En este punto les hago barajar las cartas a cada una de las 2 personas, para que se impregnen de su magnetismo, etc, etc.

Una vez barajada tanto como han querido cada uno, las extiendo descaradamente que se vean todos los índices y en este punto, les digo que ellos me van a transmitir a través de su halo termico y magnético una energía y que a través de ella se escogeran 2 cartas.
Para justificar todo este rollo, yo pongo mi mano derecha a unos 10 cm de las cartas y les digo que coloquen ellos su mano derecha sobre la mia, pero sin tocarme, sólo rozándome, sintiendo ligeramente el contacto....NO OS LO VAIS A CREER, PERO ME HAN LLEGADO A DECIR QUE HASTA HAN SENTIDO COMO SI LES DIERA UN CALAMBRE......JAJAJAJAJAJA.

Mientras voy pasando mi mano derecha (y las manos derechas de ellos, sobre la mia) sobre las cartas, les voy haciendo preguntas de índole personal y además les tiro un poquito de la lengua con preguntas muy intimas, pero de una manera muy sutil, esto hace reir al resto de público y ponerse rojo a los 2 espectadores. Les meto el rollo de la máquina de la verdad, que yo puedo sentir a traves de la piel, si mienten o no, en fin aprovechando todo este rollo, me voy deteniendo en puntos de la baraja y hago como que saco una carta, pero antes de sacarla les hago una pregunta y hago como que me hacen dudar y sigo pasando la mano, hasta que por fin saco las cartas "elegidas".

A partir de aquí, la dinámica del juego es tal cual dice el Canuto y para terminar, les demuestro que son 100 % compatibles y hago que se den un beso en los labios......la gente se rie y ellos se sonrojan un poco, pero acaban también riendo.

Se que igual me he extendido un poco, pero creo que vale la pena si alguno lo quiere probar, al menos esta presentación a mi me funciona de maravilla y pasamos un buen rato.

Saludos

----------


## Friks

A mi este juego me parece que está bien tal y como aparece en el Canuto, lo único que cambio es la presentación. Hago que el público frote las cartas con un imán para que se carguen magneticamente y les suelto el rollo de que los polos opuestos se atraen y eso.
Me encanta este juego por su sencillez y efecto, me parece increible que un juego tan facil de realizar pueda impresionar tanto.

----------


## Mago Dango

Para mi el juego es de los mejores siempre que se presente bien, yo hago lo mismo que aparece en el canuto pero despues de coger las dos predicciones hago un par de falsas mezclas totales para que el espectador no piense que controlo y manipulo las cartas de alguna manera, aunque soy consciente que se puede hacer sin ello, quizas inconscientemente el espectador tenga mas sensacion de limpieza.

----------


## Manelman

Hola a todos,

en mi opinión, lo veo un juego tan sencillo y fácil de realizar como sorprendente para el ´"público". Por eso es genial. Crei que un buen juego es aquel que con poco esfuerzo consigue un gran efecto. También creo, y con esto me sumo a vuestra opinión, que el contexto es lo más importante del huego. La historia que cuentas mientras colocas las predicciones y mientras el espectador va pasando las cartas. Yo lo he intentado con una historia de compatibilidades entre personas, con una de dos hermanas que se habían separado y se quieren encontrar, etc... 

¿Qué historias contáis vosotros? Esa de las ardillas creo que no la conozco... ¿Se aceptan toda clase de sugerencias.

Saludos!!!

----------


## El Duque

Este juego me encanta es de los que mas hago y suele dejar bastante a cuadros.

El que Espectador diga 2 numeros antes y luego vaya dejando cartas en los numeros que haya dicho, mas que un cambio de juego es un cambio de presentacion ya que la tecnica y el funcionamiento del juego es el mismo.

Y referente a forzar una carta y complicar mas el juego, en mi humilde ¿por que complicar algo que de por si ya es sencillo y funciona? No se.

Yo por si a alguien le sirve de idea lo que suelo utilizar de presentacion es que si a la baraja no se la mezcla y no se le dice lo que ha de hacer hace lo que quiere y una de las cosas que hace es emparejarse. Bueno, esta aqui un poco mal explicado pero a mi me funciona   :Wink:

----------


## Lossen

Yo hago una pequeña variación del libro Canuto. No se si soy el único que se ha dado cuenta o que lo veis tan obvio que ni lo comentais. Yo lo he realizado varias veces incluso con las mismas persaonas y nadie se ha dado cuenta del efecto. 
Sin embargo creo que el el momento de hojear todas las cartas, haya alguién que piense que hay algo que no es limpio cuando cojes las predicciones y dejando la baraja del mismo modo . Asi que hacer tantas mezclas a la americana como quieras para despistar al personal no  está nada mal(ya sabeis como) Entiendo que en el libro de canuto lo omitan puesto que no te han enseñado en ese capitulo aun como hacer mezclas controladas. Bueno este es mi granito de arena.

----------


## Maverick

Una idea para el Doble Predicción basada en una teoría que Darwin Ortiz explica en su libro "La Buena Magia". Según Ortiz, en un truco con repeticiones debemos ir siempre a más dificil para que el interés no decaiga.
Lo que a mi se me ocurrió es: primero voy dando las cartas yo, y paro cuando me dice el espectador. Pongo la predicción, y la baraja encima. El espectador puede pensar que quizá he hecho algo al dejar la última carta, etc... lo que no espera es que para la segunda predicción le dejes a ÉL pasar las cartas, eso no se lo espera se cree que ahí estaba la trampa, y de esa manera el truco impresiona más.
A mi haciéndolo así me da mejores resultados, vas de menos a más.

----------


## venator

Pues me parece muy buena idea Maverick, es un detalle super simple pero que le aporta al juego esa sensación de "in crescendo" en la dificultad.
Ninguna variación de las que se han dicho me había gustado del todo hasta ahora. Espero que no te importe que "tome prestada   :Wink:  " tu presentación Maverick , por que me parece una grandisima idea.

----------


## CharlyAstt

Yo pienso que esta bien la historia ya que de eso se trata el canuto, de pensar en la historia y forma de presentacion.

----------


## shark

yo es uno de los primero juegos que hice y sigo haciendo casi siempre que hago magias, y creo que esta perfecto tal y como está. Yo no lo tocaba.

Muchas veces enrevesamos un efecto pensando que lo mejoramos, y no es así.

De todas maneras el intentar dar presentaciones distintas a juegos que ya son perfectos es un buen ejercicio que nos mejora creativamente como magos, aunque no nos salga bien , por  lo menos aprendemos porqué no lo damos mejorado.

Voy a poner un ejemplo clásico:

tipica lozalizacion de una carta que aparece vuelta en medio de la baraja.
hay muchos juegos que lo que hacen es que aparece una carta guia (aparente fallo) y contando el numero de esa carta aparece la elegida.

A mi (opinion personal) me parece que eso afloja el efecto en vez de hacerlo mejor.

----------


## toni

lossen mi opinion como aficionadillo es que hay que hacer el libro omitiendo las mezclas falsas puesto que se supone que los espectadores han mezclado al principio y tu simplemete sacas dos predicciones e decir no manipulas ni haces nada raro,es solo una opinion tal vez me equivoque

----------


## Némesis

El doble predicción del Canuto está perfectamente perfecto en su perfección tal y como se explica en el libro.

Añadir mezclas falsas no tiene ningún sentido. Este es un juego automático, y está pensado, precisamente, para que la magia suceda en la baraja TAL Y COMO LA DEJARON los espectadores. Si te lías a hacer mezclas falsas después de las predicciones, cualquiera puede pensarse que te preparas el mazo para que el juego salga bien, cosa que no es así. Si dejas la baraja tal y como está, la limpieza de este truco es IM-PE-CA-BLE.

Si lo prefieres, saca las dos predicciones a la vista de los espectadores, en vez de hacerlo con una extensión en tus manos. Nadie se dará cuenta del secreto.

Como mucho, puedes intentar retrasar el segundo efecto de adivinación, aparentando fallo para añadir emoción (véase Lessons in magic 1 de Tamariz), pero la verdad es que no es estrictamente necesario.

Si deseáis mejorar el efecto, ensayad una buena charla y haced el juego interesante, que ya lo es de por sí.
Pero,... ¿Mezclas falsas? No, gracias.

EDITO: Respecto lo que proponía Maverick, es buena idea, siempre y cuando sea un segundo espectador el que le diga alto a él, sino, no tiene sentido que se diga alto a sí mismo, ni que las pase una a una. Si puede parar donde quiera... ¿Por qué no simplemente pasarlas todas de golpe?

----------


## Gordon Cole

> Añadir mezclas falsas no tiene ningún sentido. Este es un juego automático, y está pensado, precisamente, para que la magia suceda en la baraja TAL Y COMO LA DEJARON los espectadores. Si te lías a hacer mezclas falsas después de las predicciones, cualquiera puede pensarse que te preparas el mazo para que el juego salga bien, cosa que no es así. Si dejas la baraja tal y como está, la limpieza de este truco es IM-PE-CA-BLE.


No sé... Hice el juego varias veces tal y como viene en el Canuto, y el hecho de mirar toda la baraja no hacía mucha gracia al espectador. De hecho una vez me preguntaron después de sacar las predicciones "pero si las has mirado, ¿ahora no mezclas ésas?" 

Ahora lo hago de la siguiente manera: saco los 4 ases y doy a elegir uno rojo y uno negro al espectador. Los que no elige los pongo en la baraja en su lugar correspondiente como si nada. Mezclo en falso hablando de que existe un vínculo mágico entre los ases imposible de romper. "Pierdo" los dos ases donde me dice el espectador que pare como viene en el canuto. Extensión, saco los ases con la carta que tienen cara con cara y recapitulo: has elegido dos ases libremente, hemos perdido los otros dos mezclando la baraja, y finalmente hemos perdido los dos elegidos en el lugar en el que has querido. Y resulta que cada as ha quedado emparejado con el otro as del mismo color, :!: porque como dije al principio les une un vínculo mágico imposible de romper. 

Me ha dado mejores resultados esta presentación, y el espectador ha hecho comentarios como "¡es que lo he elegido yo todo! :O" A mí me parece más mágico así, de la otra manera por mucho que hagas una presentación elegante yo creo que el espectador pensará que es algo matemático o una explicación similar, que aunque no tenga nada que ver con el secreto real, no deja de ser una explicación que él se monta, y eso no nos interesa nada. Además así da pie a seguir haciendo cosas con los ases como ases al corte del espectador, ases ascensor...

----------


## Némesis

> De hecho una vez me preguntaron después de sacar las predicciones "pero si las has mirado, ¿ahora no mezclas ésas?"


Los espectadores deberían haber notado que pueden decir basta cuando quieran, con total libertad, de modo que ya se contestan a su pregunta. La clave por lo tanto podría estar en la búsqueda de lo que tienen que ser nuestras predicciones. Cuando las buscamos, lo mejor es extender en cinta la baraja, buscarlas lo más rápido posible y explicar a los espectadores que no estamos dejando guiar por la intuición. El juego que tú comentas, por cierto, es una idea que está muy bien, pero yo diría que es un juego distinto. No es la casualidad, no es el azar, no es la pura libertad del espectador.

Fíjate si no en la baraja arco iris.

----------


## Ivanxo

*Gordon Cole escribió:




			
				Ahora lo hago de la siguiente manera: saco los 4 ases y doy a elegir uno rojo y uno negro al espectador. Los que no elige los pongo en la baraja en su lugar correspondiente como si nada.
			
		

Donde pones losotros dos ases?
En el lugar que ocuparian como vienen en el canuto??
Y mezclas respetando sup y top no?*

----------


## eidanyoson

Pues yo discrepo un poquitín con Némesis (que malo que soy ñiek ñiek).

 Se trata de predicciones. Así que no pasa nada porque rebusques todo lo qe te de gana en la baraja. Yo lo hago así:

 Voy pasando cartas y saco alguna un poco hacia el espectador. Le miro a la cara y giño un ojo o pongo cara rarilla(el teatro es fundamental) y digo, no, esta no. Y a la siguiente digo 'Esta!. Luego mira a otro espectador y dudo con un par de cartas o tres y al final saco la primera con mucho miedo. 
 Normalmento lo hago con la baraja hacia a mi y las pongo delante de ellos boca abajo. Mientras les explico que no importa que se vean (es decir, les animo a que les den la vuelta encarecidamente) hago un par de cortes falsos o rifleo las cartas. Pero sin mayor importancia. Como el que no queire la cosa.
 Luego que están viendo las cartas les digo que paren ellos donde quieran, voy muy muy lento con el primero. Para que se vea bien. Casi siempre les tengo que decir que pongan sus cartas boca arriba "para mayor claridad aún".

 No hace falta nada más. 

 Es decir,no hago nada que no venga en el libro y a mi no me falla y SI es un mazazo.

 Probad el teatro que os venga bien, pero VENDED el juego (este y todos)

----------


## Gordon Cole

> Donde pones losotros dos ases?
> En el lugar que ocuparian como vienen en el canuto??
> Y mezclas respetando sup y top no?


Exactamente.

----------


## Maverick

> Se trata de predicciones. Así que no pasa nada porque rebusques todo lo qe te de gana en la baraja.


Qué sabias palabras.



> Le miro a la cara y giño un ojo o pongo cara rarilla(el teatro es fundamental) y digo, no, esta no. Y a la siguiente digo 'Esta!. Luego mira a otro espectador y dudo con un par de cartas o tres y al final saco la primera con mucho miedo.


El teatrillo cuando eliges las cartas es fundamental, está claro. Yo también hago cosillas de esas.

----------


## Ivanxo

Recopilando un poco de cada una de las presentaciones vistas aqui,hace un par de dias les hice el juego a mis padres.
Les hable de que con las cartas, al igual que se puede averiguar el futuro, tambien se pueden usar para medir el grado de compatibilidad que hay en una pareja.
Extiendo las cartas en una cinta.
Empiezo por la mujer: Pon tu mano sobre la mia, voy a elegir una carta segun las vibraciones que me des. Y tomo la primera carta y se la doy a ella.
Ahora el hombre: Tu no hace falta que me toques tanto, asi al lejos capto tus vibraciones, jeje. Y cojo la segunda carta y se la entrego.
Les explico la mecanica del juego, le digo a la mujer que coloque su carta en el corazon y hago que el hombre empiece a repartir y se detenga cuando quiera, en ese lugar la mujer introduce su carta.
Luego la mujer reparte y lo mismo.
Acabado esto sigo la misma mecanica que el Canuto, solo que les digo que cuanto mas se parezcan las cartas entre ellas mas se parecen ellos entre si y mayor es su compatibilidad.
Gustó mucho,la verdad.

----------


## drovelink

Mirar yo lo hago de otra forma, llevo la baraja preparada y pongo una carta con los bordes cortados en medio d la baraja y le digo k m digan basta cuando ellos kieran y las dos cartas k ay ( las forzadas) son las k tienen k coger, queda mu chulo lo recomiendo jejej   :Smile1:

----------


## Manelman

A ver si lo he entendido bien... O sea que te detienes cuando ellos te dicen basta y ofreces las dos primeras cartas de la separación... No sé, forzar una carta, vale, pero hacer que cojan dos cartas consecutivas canta un poco. 

Además, (es mi humilde opinión) no veo necesario tener que forzar ninguna carta. Precisamente, la gracia del juego es que es el propio espectador quien lo realiza. Es él quien decide dónde poner las predicciones del mago. Si le quitamos eso al juego...no queda mucho más. 

PD. Xfavor, Intntmos evitar eskribir d sta manera!!!!

Salu2!

----------

